# Rick Was Watching Diy Yesterday (always) And



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

would this put an end to the "Spousal Verbal Interaction" that is known to take place when hitching up??
http://ezhitch.biz/


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

This is way too cool. Thanks a million for posting it.

I hope someone out there has seen/used this and can tell us it worked because it would put a well sought after damper on my heartburn.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

That would be extremely helpful. The thing I would worry about is bending the jack from pushing the camper when you hit the guide a little too fast.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Seems to me it would be great for lighter trailers with a wheel on the bottom of the jack. I do not think a little shield like that is going to push the trailer tongue over the ball, on trailers of our size.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

DH got the yellow magnetic poles which is a great asset. I agree with above that I think once you hit the guide off center you would still have to pull forward and back up again. With the poles you are dead on everytime and much cheaper. I do like the idea though. Cristy


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

I had seen these, and thought the same thing,,,,,,,,that it is a good idea, but if you don't hit it square, you still have to go forward, and then back again, and if you hit with too much force, what would happen to your jack stand, hitch assembly?? I then a few weeks later came across the F150 I had to buy anyway for the trailer, and it just so happened to have a rear view camera on the gate. I just back up, looking in the rear view mirror where the 2 in. color screen comes up automatically in reverse. I have got it down to a one directional movement now,,,,,,,,,,,no fuss,,,,,no arguments,,,and it is great. I know there are plenty of these available in after-market stuff. Check it out,,,,,,,,,,,my .02 cents,,,,,,,,,,Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x3 on the concern about bending something. If you had a single axle with a wheel under the tounge (ala pop up), it would be great. I bet a tounge jack doesn't like being side loaded like that, so I'd avoid it with an OB.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> would this put an end to the "Spousal Verbal Interaction" that is known to take place when hitching up??
> http://ezhitch.biz/










I ordered a set of these clicky> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB

They work rather well







and have greatly aided in eliminating the S.V.I. associated with hooking up the TV to the TT









Ed


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Unusable For a travel trailer.

A travel trailer tongue is a A type frame not a single beam. You would never be able to turn corners with out breaking something.

KM


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

kjdj said:


> Unusable For a travel trailer.
> 
> A travel trailer tongue is a A type frame not a single beam. You would never be able to turn corners with out breaking something.
> 
> KM


It would work fine the wedge piece is removable. Joe


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks ok but I think I'll stick with my back up camera.

Bob


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> I ordered a set of these clicky> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB
> 
> They work rather well
> 
> ...


x2!!!









These 'Hitchin Rods' are the best item I've purchased from Camping World! I can now hook up my trailer solo on the first try every time! Highly recommended!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I ordered a set of these clicky> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB
> 
> They work rather well
> 
> ...


x2!!!









These 'Hitchin Rods' are the best item I've purchased from Camping World! I can now hook up my trailer solo on the first try every time! Highly recommended!!
[/quote]

I made my own with two wooden dowel rods, neodymium magnets, and styrofoam balls, all purchased at Wal-Mart in the craft section. Total cost under $5. And yes, they work great.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> Looks ok but I think I'll stick with my back up camera.
> 
> Bob


X2


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I ordered a set of these clicky> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB
> 
> They work rather well
> 
> ...


x2!!!









These 'Hitchin Rods' are the best item I've purchased from Camping World! I can now hook up my trailer solo on the first try every time! Highly recommended!!
[/quote]

I made my own with two wooden dowel rods, neodymium magnets, and styrofoam balls, all purchased at Wal-Mart in the craft section. Total cost under $5. And yes, they work great.
[/quote]

Can you post a picture?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only for use with a small boat trailer and pop ups with a wheel on the jack. With an average of 700 lbs of tongue weight, I doubt you could even move the TT an inch to line it up with that thing


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> I ordered a set of these clicky> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB
> 
> They work rather well
> 
> ...


x2!!!









These 'Hitchin Rods' are the best item I've purchased from Camping World! I can now hook up my trailer solo on the first try every time! Highly recommended!!
[/quote]

I made my own with two wooden dowel rods, neodymium magnets, and styrofoam balls, all purchased at Wal-Mart in the craft section. Total cost under $5. And yes, they work great.
[/quote]

Can you post a picture?

[/quote]

Yeah, but give me a day or two. Lots going on right now...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

jozway said:


> Unusable For a travel trailer.
> 
> A travel trailer tongue is a A type frame not a single beam. You would never be able to turn corners with out breaking something.
> 
> KM


It would work fine the wedge piece is removable. Joe
[/quote]

I don't think the base plate will fit on top of my Equal-i-zer hitch head. On the Equal-i-zer hitch, the ball sits in a recessed area, on top of the hitch head. So the base plate would not be able to be mounted in place by the ball. I, too, don't think it would work on my hitch - will not install properly. (Anybody agree, or use one with an Equal-i-zer?)

Mike


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I ordered a set of these clicky> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB
> 
> They work rather well
> 
> ...


x2!!!









These 'Hitchin Rods' are the best item I've purchased from Camping World! I can now hook up my trailer solo on the first try every time! Highly recommended!!
[/quote]

I made my own with two wooden dowel rods, neodymium magnets, and styrofoam balls, all purchased at Wal-Mart in the craft section. Total cost under $5. And yes, they work great.
[/quote]

Can you post a picture?

[/quote]

Yeah, but give me a day or two. Lots going on right now...
[/quote]

Agree, I would love to see some pics as well. Cant find anything like that up here in Canada, or at least I havent found any yet. If any other canucks have seen something up here let me know. Not willing to pay brokrage, shipping, duty for a $20 item up to Canada either.

Kos


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I use a mirror that fits on my tailgate while backing up. I can watch the approach and placement of receiver and hitch through my rear view mirror. I have used this for years and love it. I purchased it at Camping World.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Well, I wasn't too happy to find that my homemade sticks were 'disassembled' in the bed of the truck under my fishing gear. The Styrofoam balls were crushed and the magnets were missing. But there's what I used:

2--1/4" dowel rods
2--small neodymium magnets (same diameter as dowel rods)
2--2 inch Styrofoam balls for the top (optional, but it makes things easier)
strong glue

I got my stuff at Wal-Mart in the craft section. It took all of 5 minutes to put them together. Neodymium magnets are STRONG, so make sure you use good glue. I can't remember what I used, but obviously it wasn't good enough since they are no longer attached to the dowels. Regular ceramic magnets might work as well. The diameter was a bit small and if it was windy, they would blow over. I had planned to fix mine up this year anyway.

To hook up, I put one stick on top of the ball (it _will_ get greasy) and one directly on top of the tongue directly in the center of where the ball should be. I back up and align the two sticks. When the one on top of the ball hits the front of the tongue, it will fall over and I know I have to go back another inch or two. Works great!

I'll have to fix mine and post a pic or two.


----------

